# Einhell bt-ts 1500 U



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

I have never seen them in the USA but have seen them in the UK. Thanks for your review.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Clear. The Einhell is very cheap and so is the quality and therefor succes with your new one. I hope the Dewalt is stable and accurate.


----------



## tamtum (May 13, 2013)

I made this review so clear because I know many guys that they say Einhell is cheap and the motor of the machine is powerful. They make wrong.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Since never heard of the little saw looked it up and learned not shipped to U.S. Think that saw would cost about $225 dollars here and think can find same low quality table saws here for about same or less money.

Dewalt saws come in many version and very popular here and hope you enjoy your new table saw.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-15-Amp-10-in-Compact-Job-Site-Table-Saw-DW745/100497987

http://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-15-Amp-10-in-Compact-Job-Site-Table-Saw-with-Site-Pro-Modular-Guarding-System-DWE7480/204511988

Good luck with new saw!


----------



## tamtum (May 13, 2013)

In Greece and I think in all Europe the quality machines are expensive. The American machines is too expensive. In America dewalt dw745 cost about 300 dollars and that mean 264 euro. In fact I bought my dewalt dw745 550 euro and that mean 625 US dollars… Thats why exist cheap machines in Europe !!!


----------



## lcwood (Oct 31, 2010)

good review. direct to the point.

the blue models are cheap and worst. 
maybe the red models like EINHELL-RT TS 1825 U are less worst.

they land in Brazil a few years ago. I got one EINHELL-BTSM 2050 and hate it. for me, it is the last one from this brand.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Hmmm, EINHELL … EIN = one, HELL = Hell … Its in the name 
I know nothing about this saw, but buyer beware, if it's cheap there is a reason.

I have owned lessor (pun intended) expensive saws in the past, and as I up graded I purchased the best I could afford at the time.
I'm on my third upgrade now and just love my Grizzly cabinet saw.


----------

